# Young fan selflessly returns ball thrown into stands to even younger fan



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From yard barker:



> Now that's how you do it, people. We have had several instances recently where some selfish, despicable and heartless person snatches a ball away from some other person (or a bat, in one instance) that has made its way into the stands that it is refreshing to see how a young Arizona Diamondbacks fan named Ian showed the right way to go about things. More importantly, the video has, in a way, restored my faith in America's citizenry, in particular its youth.
> Here's how it played out: as Milwaukee Brewers second baseman Rickie Weeks was making his way to the dugout after being out in the field, he tossed a baseball in the direction of a Nicholas, a young Brewers fan, sitting in the stands at Chase Field. But instead of the ball remaining in the possession of the designated fan (Nicholas), the ball ultimately ended up in the hands of Ian. Ian, a young kid in his own right and obviously thrilled at scoring the treasured souvenir, made his way back up the steps in jubilation. But upon realizing that the ball wasn't meant for him - it was meant for Nicholas - Ian did the honorable thing and gave it to the dejected and heartbroken Brewers fan Nicholas. Awesome.
> And best of all, Ian's classy act didn't go unnoticed. Diamondbacks broadcasters Daron Sutton and Mark Grace noticed the boy's charitable act


Video


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good job by the kid. I was impressed with the guy who caught Jeter's 3000th hit, which was a HR. He wanted nothing for the ball & was just willing to give it to DJ. The Yankees stepped up at set him up very big. He could've been a jerk and sold it at auction for A LOT.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great job kid.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Good job by the kid. I was impressed with the guy who caught Jeter's 3000th hit, which was a HR. He wanted nothing for the ball & was just willing to give it to DJ. The Yankees stepped up at set him up very big. He could've been a jerk and sold it at auction for A LOT.


I saw a story where that guy may be in for a nice big tax bill thanks to Jeter :lol:

As I understood the story, the IRS has figured Jeter's gifts are worth somewhere in the area of $50,000 and estimate the man will owe them $14,000


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I saw a story where that guy may be in for a nice big tax bill thanks to Jeter :lol:
> 
> As I understood the story, the IRS has figured Jeter's gifts are worth somewhere in the area of $50,000 and estimate the man will owe them $14,000


Last I heard, someone was gifting him the tax money to pay it because gifts aren't taxed. Someone please correct that if I'm wrong.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Last I heard, someone was gifting him the tax money to pay it because gifts aren't taxed. Someone please correct that if I'm wrong.


from the IRS:



> Gift Tax
> 
> The gift tax is a tax on the transfer of property by one individual to another while receiving nothing, or less than full value, in return. The tax applies whether the donor intends the transfer to be a gift or not.
> 
> The gift tax applies to the transfer by gift of any property. You make a gift if you give property (including money), or the use of or income from property, without expecting to receive something of at least equal value in return. If you sell something at less than its full value or if you make an interest-free or reduced-interest loan, you may be making a gift.


As I read it, he would be responsible for any tax there as well. If the they don't get you one way, it's another..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> from the IRS:
> 
> As I read it, he would be responsible for any tax there as well. If the they don't get you one way, it's another..


http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...ews-for-yankees-fan-who-caught-jeters-3-000th


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds great and all but as I read that article, Lopez better find himself a good tax guy as all those wonderful gifts he is receiving are just taxable (from the way I read that IRS link). 

I just hope int he end that his good deed does not come back and bite him.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> Sounds great and all but as I read that article, Lopez better find himself a good tax guy as all those wonderful gifts he is receiving are just taxable (from the way I read that IRS link).
> 
> I just hope int he end that his good deed does not come back and bite him.


Miller High Life offered to pay his tax bill on the items he received from the Yankees for his good deed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The way I see it, Lopez' gift to Jeter (the ball) was worth exactly what the Yankees gave to Lopez. Even exchange, no tax due, period!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The kid was ABC's person of the week


----------

